

Clojurejs - A naive Clojure to javascript translator - funcall
https://github.com/kriyative/clojurejs

======
clyfe
List of languages that compile to JS:

[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-
lang...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS)

------
zephjc
Does this differ significantly from the clojurescript which is already on
clojure-contrib? [https://github.com/richhickey/clojure-
contrib/tree/master/cl...](https://github.com/richhickey/clojure-
contrib/tree/master/clojurescript/)

You can try it out at <http://clojurescript.n01se.net/repl/> which evals your
code via a Java applet.

On a side-note, I'm modifying an older Javascript-based Lisp interpreter to
have a more Clojure-like feel, as well as adding in Macros, etc. and running
it on the v8 debug shell "d8" (built with readline enabled). The goal is to be
write something like Clojure in a way one would write Node.js apps. At some
point I want to have it auto-compile the lisp modules to Javascript a la
Python's .pyc files.

~~~
funcall
I believe clojurescript requires a patched Clojure implementation, and a JVM
to support the generated Javascript at runtime, although I'm not 100% certain
that these constraints are still true. And, I'm not sure how actively it's
being developed. However, clojurescript is probably a better approach to this,
with an appropriate intermediate representation (a nice byproduct of using the
built-in compiler) etc.

clojurejs generates javascript which has no other dependencies (other than any
in the source Clojure (subset) code itself) and should run on any reasonable
browser.

FWIW, clojurejs is a much less ambitious effort born out of the necessity of
one developer (me). You can read more about the current limitations and some
of the things I'd like to improve on the project's github issues page and the
Google groups discussion referenced elsewhere in these comments.

------
budu
There's an small but interesting discussion about it in the Google group:
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/301847ed6ffb1a5a)

~~~
funcall
Also, I posted a response to a question on reddit, which might be relevant.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/f125l/clojurejs_a_n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/f125l/clojurejs_a_naive_clojure_to_javascript_translator/)

------
geuis
Is the title supposed to be "naive" or "native"? The two words mean vastly
different things.

~~~
budu
It seems to really be "naive" (although native is also correct) as it's what
the readme and Github description also says. Moreover it's a very simple
compiler for now, translating only a small Clojure subset without any
optimizations.

